# VeloSwap 12 days away!



## LeNeige (Oct 10, 2005)

Buy your tickets now! I hear they're going to sell out this year. Can that even happen?

Also- bring your old tires, they're having a recycling drive by Jai Tire and Alchemy Goods will take old mountain bike inner tubes, but they have to be 26" and non-thorn resistant!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*a secret*

I've got a secret about Veloswap that allows me to figure out how to get some of coolest stuff before I even set foot in the door. Can you figure it out? I enter when everyone does, but I know something that most don't eventhough the info is available to everyone. I'll post my answer on the 28th, if I feel generous.


----------



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

*Let's hear it!*

It's the 31st


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

germplayer said:


> It's the 31st


The object of the post was for people to guess and then I'd post the answer. No one seems to give a rip so the not so secret, secret lives on with me. Think about it. What would give you an advantage before you even walked in the door of a huge room filled with many vendors?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Mootsie said:


> The object of the post was for people to guess and then I'd post the answer. No one seems to give a rip so the not so secret, secret lives on with me. Think about it. What would give you an advantage before you even walked in the door of a huge room filled with many vendors?


Become a vendor......


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> Become a vendor......


No, it doesn't cost anything and its available to anyone.
I'll give you another clue: you have to get it online.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Mootsie said:


> What would give you an advantage before you even walked in the door of a huge room filled with many vendors?


A list of vendors . . . or a tazer.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

no clue mootsie

although a vendor pass is quite nice.
managed to score me an unused atmos helmet for 30$  

but even better sold 1k worth of stuff i wasn't using.
a few people got darn good deals on a few things of mine but getting rid of it was goal #1


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Pablo said:


> A list of vendors . . . or a tazer.


Bingo! Every vendor and where their booth is. I had 3 picked out and dashed directly to them. Within minutes all the good stuff was gone from their area leaving the scraps for the masses to follow. :thumbsup:


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

*i was going to guess*

a frontal lobotomy and fifth of jack before going in.


----------

